# Modernisation



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

Who the fuck decided it would be a good idea to 'update' the Snooker theme on BBC?

Same tosser who updated the BBC Golf theme music too. Fucking wankers, dont tamper with the classics

Fucking hell, it was hard enough losing the Formula One music, although if it stayed on BBC no doubt they'd have 'updated' that too


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

i know...!

they have even 'updated' the whole Countdown look.. with a multi-coloured set...

and don't even get me started on "newsround"


----------



## Thumper (Nov 4, 2002)

........... and Blue Peter has never been the same since John Noakes left..."get down, Shep", "here's one I prepared earlier", "cover with sticky-backed plastic" - oh, the good old days


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I think Blue Peter is the program on TV, which best demonstrates how PC'ness has influenced, & ruined it...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

My late grandmother used to watch and follow Pot Black on a small black and white portable TV. Until we put her in a home that is


----------



## Thumper (Nov 4, 2002)

I bet she used to watch the most non-pc show ever, as well - 
http://www.museum.tv/archives/etv/B/htmlB/blackandwhim/blackandwhim.htm 
- or was that your *Maammy, Maaaammmmy ...... I'd walk a million miles, for one of your smiles, oh Maaaaaaamy*? :-[


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

pah, you're all missing the fucking point 

the BBC's themes for F1, Snooker and Golf were musical masterpieces, replaced by crap hybrids in the name of modernisation

wank wank wank


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I wish I'd kept my Black and White TV now.... snooker WAS far better on it. 

I wish they'd never invented Colour photography, 'cos those Black and White holiday photos were far better..... 

;D


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

All cars should be black too. And women should not be allowed in WMC's, or be allowed to work.

Bring back six o the best


----------



## Thumper (Nov 4, 2002)

> pah, you're all missing the fucking point


Not really, just adding another dimension to the debate. Bring back hanging ........especially for those who change the good old theme tunes, I say.

[smiley=hanged.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I blame the guy that invented the wheel...... :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I bet she used to watch the most non-pc show ever, as well -
> http://www.museum.tv/archives/etv/B/htmlB/blackandwhim/blackandwhim.htm
> - or was that your *Maammy, Maaaammmmy ...... I'd walk a million miles, for one of your smiles, oh Maaaaaaamy*? Â :-[


She did. And The Good old Days too. Now that was really shite. Tommy fucking Cockles. 

Nik S3. You missed the ultimate musical wank update: TOTP theme. Sacre bleu!!!!

The rest you mention are shite anyway (with notable exception of The Chain)


----------

